# Nothing smells better than your fingers after bunching and wrapping cigars



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are 10 more that I just finished that are going to the aging room.
Blends;
Fillers: Dom Seco,Nic Seco,Nic Ligero (a new proportion of each)
Binder: 2 Ecuadorian Sumatra
Wrappers: 7 Ecuador Yellow shade and 3 Pa Maduro







I rolled entubar,I almost always do.....but after a master blender/roller yelled at me ,I have also been using his preferred method, accordion.
He asked me why I roll entubar.... I replied "Tradition"....LOL,he said "You are Italian and German,is that their tradition(being a smart-ass I guess).He then proceeded to lecture me on cigar making for over an hour and why he does what he does.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ken, buddy... I'll drive to Pittsburgh if I have to to taste test those for ya! :thumb:

I spent an entire dinner conversation talking to an ex-master roller from the RyJ factory in Cuba about how accordion-rolling was ruining the industry! Needless to say, he had some pretty strong pro-entubado leanings!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Looking good!!! Do you grow the tobacco, do you use molds, and do you wanna trade some?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been looking at the site where you can buy tobacco to roll your own, but I know I can't do anything like what you do ken.

Very Impressed!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent looking sticks Ken!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very Nice sure wish i could do that!
With Cuban leaf of course!:woohoo:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice looking sticks Bro!!!


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Ken, buddy... I'll drive to Pittsburgh if I have to to taste test those for ya! :thumb:
> 
> I spent an entire dinner conversation talking to an ex-master roller from the RyJ factory in Cuba about how accordion-rolling was ruining the industry! Needless to say, he had some pretty strong pro-entubado leanings!


was it Pablo Romay?


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking good as usual, Ken!
Looks like the more you roll, the better they look.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah great post how about that Cuban Tobacco LOL!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I am very impressed. I have a certain affection for custom rolled cigars.

I was under the impression that the entubar style was the preferred method of most of the master rollers.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

bpegler said:


> I am very impressed. I have a certain affection for custom rolled cigars.
> 
> I was under the impression that the entubar style was the preferred method of most of the master rollers.


So did I. This fellow must have been in the minority!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

J. Drew said:


> So did I. This fellow must have been in the minority!


In my humidor now, I have cigars rolled by Taboada (RIP), La China, Reynaldo, Hamlet, Santos, Handsome Jimmy, Carlos Fernandez, and a couple of Padrinos rolled by the late Alejandro Robaina.

All master rollers, except Don Alejandro, who simply had the best tobacco in the world to work with. He only rolled on his farm, not the factories.

All entubar.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

from what I've been told,Cubans tradionally use entubar . Dominican, Puerto Rican,etc dont. I have met, sat down and learned some tips personally from2 Cuban master rollers that rolled entubar. the other rollers I have sat with, both of Spanish heritage, not cuban,did not. Thats my experience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Ken, buddy... I'll drive to Pittsburgh if I have to to taste test those for ya! :thumb:
> 
> I spent an entire dinner conversation talking to an ex-master roller from the RyJ factory in Cuba about how accordion-rolling was ruining the industry! Needless to say, he had some pretty strong pro-entubado leanings!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great video. That's how I've seen it done before and that's how my roller friend does his. He was brought up in the RyJ factory in the 60s and hasn't changed his ways!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I figured you would like it glad you did!


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

A bunching machine....I am underimpressed


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Well yeah, aside from the machine of course! I just think that those little scrolls, while more time consuming to construct properly, pay off in the end!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

bpegler said:


> In my humidor now, I have cigars rolled by Taboada (RIP), La China, Reynaldo, Hamlet, Santos, Handsome Jimmy, Carlos Fernandez, and a couple of Padrinos rolled by the late Alejandro Robaina.
> 
> All master rollers, except Don Alejandro, who simply had the best tobacco in the world to work with. He only rolled on his farm, not the factories.
> 
> All entubar.


You sure know your rollers! You have encouraged me to do some googling. Read up on some of these people.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

tntclip said:


> A bunching machine....I am underimpressed


How long does it take most rollers to learn the craft tnt?


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Those look wonderful. How long have you been rolling? Is it difficult/expensive to find really good tobaccos? Any handy links to info on the process? 

It'd be great if someone was impressed & guessing what company they came from. "I made that," would floor folks. 


Wow. Just, wow!

Joe


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Those look awesome Brother. That is just a very cool trade you are perfecting for yourself I just can't express how impressed I am man. 
Cool video Tony


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

beercritic said:


> Those look wonderful. How long have you been rolling? Is it difficult/expensive to find really good tobaccos? Any handy links to info on the process?
> 
> It'd be great if someone was impressed & guessing what company they came from. "I made that," would floor folks.
> 
> ...


 I started rolling cigars under 6 months ago. I have a few leaf sources,2 online vendors. Leafonly, Rollers choice. Also 3 companies I cant name,if I do...i will lose their trust....


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Fair enough. I wish more folks could keep secrets. Have one 30 years old, nothing illegal, but a promise is a promise.

Joe


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Roller Choice is a good source of supplies. When Frank Ruiz owned it, he gave me some great deals on leaf he didn't even sell on the site. I always bunched using the accordion style...and always wanted to learn the entubado style of bunching. Think I'll watch that video a few times and pull out some leaf...



> It'd be great if someone was impressed & guessing what company they came from. "I made that," would floor folks.
> 
> Wow. Just, wow!
> 
> Joe


When that happens, you don't forget. When someone like Steve Saka asks for more, your head swells. :cowboyic9:


----------

